# Can't uncheck "read only" property in windows server 2003



## adamt (Feb 13, 2012)

We're upgrading some software on client pc's that requires use of files on the server. While running the install we've gotten an error that says the server files are read-only. We checked the folder properties on the server and the read only option is checked and gray-ed out. It allows us to uncheck it and choose to apply, but then reverts back to being read-only. We are signed on to the server as an admin. The files in the folder are not read-only. I'm assuming the install is trying to save files to this folder that is read-only and is throwing back that error. 

Any ideas on how to get read-only unchecked?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the folder a sub folder that is inheriting attributes from a parent folder?


----------



## adamt (Feb 13, 2012)

The folder is under C:\Documents and Settings\All Users. All the other folders appear to be the same way, all read only. I found this article from microsoft that addresses the issue http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326549. We haven't tried the solution offered in that article yet.


----------



## adamt (Feb 13, 2012)

It seems we've gotten past this issue. It had to do with the client's user not being in a group on the server and not the read only property on the folder.


----------

